# Most Beautiful Caribbean city?



## Taylorhoge (Feb 5, 2006)

yes forgot to mention Gustavia is amazing as well


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

Sahil12345 said:


> LOL idiot bahamas isnt a city. I have only gone to Montego Bay in Jamaica and its a tourist city only. So not really sure on this one, possibly San Juan?


You are probably still a snothead to be so damn rude!

In any case, Cartagena is probably the most beautiful and most developed(?)


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Renkinjutsushi said:


> I agree, the Swedish colonist really know how to build a beautiful port city in the tropics. kay:


Except that the city as you see it today was built for the most part by the French, not the Swedes. The majority of people in Gustavia are also ethnic white French.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

thanks tubeman for the beautiful pictures, Habana is definitely near the top on my list of Caribbean cities!


----------



## Renkinjutsushi (Dec 4, 2004)

brisavoine said:


> Except that the city as you see it today was built for the most part by the French, not the Swedes. The majority of people in Gustavia are also ethnic white French.


Hehe sorry about the mistake, I assumed since it was named Gustavia that the Swedes found it, not the French. I read some history, and the Swedes only controlled the island for less than a century.


----------



## Sahil12345 (Apr 2, 2006)

I apologize, his comment did not deserve the rude comment I gave him. Again, Im sorry if you were hurt. Sometimes I can be a jackass....


----------



## Paddington (Mar 30, 2006)

Miami.


----------



## VGA (Mar 18, 2006)

mmmm... Cartagena ?


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Paddington said:


> Miami.


How is Miami Caribbean? Its on the Atlantic


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Tubeman said:


> How is Miami Caribbean? Its on the Atlantic



If Miami's on the Atlantic, than so are the Bahamas!


----------



## Paddington (Mar 30, 2006)

Geographically Miami may or may not technically be on the Carribbean. But if you've been there and if you've toured the rest of the Carribbean, it's pretty clear that Miami is the default capital of the region.


----------



## tablemtn (May 2, 2006)

The most beautiful city is PORT-AU-PRINCE, the eternal city. Yes, it has rough times now, but it will recover!


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

streetscapeer said:


> If Miami's on the Atlantic, than so are the Bahamas!


They are. The Bahamas aren't in the Caribbean either!


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Paddington said:


> Geographically Miami may or may not technically be on the Carribbean. But if you've been there and if you've toured the rest of the Carribbean, it's pretty clear that Miami is the default capital of the region.


That's an odd thing to say :?


----------



## tablemtn (May 2, 2006)

The Bahamas are a member of Caricom, and the Bahamian isles are generally accepted as the outer ridge of the Caribbean basin. Bermuda - now that place is definitely not in the Caribbean.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

tablemtn said:


> The Bahamas are a member of Caricom, and the Bahamian isles are generally accepted as the outer ridge of the Caribbean basin. Bermuda - now that place is definitely not in the Caribbean.


And Israel enters the Eurovision Song Contest but is in Asia


----------



## De Snor (Jul 28, 2002)

please define the Caribbean cause I have no clue which part of the Gulf of Mexico is Caribbean or not :dunno:


----------



## Atl_Col (Feb 23, 2005)

i was gonna say Havana but i looked on the map and it appears to be on the Gulf of Mexico.. so i'm gonna have to say Cartagena De Indias.. and being honest in my opinion is the best you can get from a Caribbean city

Cartagena

Old part of the City









































Typical narrow streets









SKyline


----------



## crisp444 (Oct 23, 2005)

DrT said:


> Wow! Thanks Tubeman for Havana pics!
> As an exiled Cuban, it makes me want to cry thinking how beautiful this city could have been without the socialist governance.


I feel your pain.  The grand buildings that are now crumbling remind us of how beautiful Havana was in the 1940s and 1950s - an architecturally breathtaking European city on a tropical island in the middle of the sea! Fortunately, the city has become a UNESCO world heritage site and some of the buildings are being restored to try to recapture their former glory. However, I still imagine how great Havana would be today without having to suffer 47 years of communism and neglect. These pictures give me some hope though, the city looks better than it did 10 years ago.


----------



## Taylorhoge (Feb 5, 2006)

Carategna reminds me of San Juan the beautiful old city and the narrow streets and the modern dense south american style skyline with the ocean as a backdrop


----------



## Bikkel (Jun 8, 2005)

Good to see those restorations in Havana.

Paramaribo actually is on the South-American continent.

Perhaps Willemstad?




























first and last from: http://law.ubalt.edu/curacao/indexphoto.html


----------



## tablemtn (May 2, 2006)

"The Bottom," on the Dutch territory of Saba:


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Tubeman said:


> They are. The Bahamas aren't in the Caribbean either!


the Bahamas ARE part of the caribbean....most everyone from the caribbean (including myself) would tell you so!


----------



## littleeyes (Feb 13, 2006)

Cancun...


----------



## littleeyes (Feb 13, 2006)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=344049


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Cancun, Mexico is part of the Gulf of Mexico


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

streetscapeer said:


> the Bahamas ARE part of the caribbean....most everyone from the caribbean (including myself) would tell you so!


They're nowhere near the Caribbean sea... They're in the Atlantic Ocean like Bermuda :?


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

There are alot of beautiful cities in this region but mine are

1) Havana
2) San Juan
3) Curacao


----------



## tablemtn (May 2, 2006)

Caribbean Basin:


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Tubeman said:


> They're nowhere near the Caribbean sea... They're in the Atlantic Ocean like Bermuda :?



I could see how someone with no knowledge of the Caribbean (not saying you don't) could look at a map and discern that Bahamas was not _geographically_ part of the Caribbean, being that it does not front on the Caribbean Sea. But "the Caribbean" encompasses more than the lands that sit on the Caribbean Sea. The South American nation of Guyana, for example does not sit on the Caribbean Sea, but most from there will tell you they are Caribbean, while people Colombia, Venenzuela, and the Central American Countries are much much more inclined to identify as Latin American, Central American than Caribbean. Basically you can't only rely on the Caribbean Sea for identification.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

streetscapeer said:


> I could see how someone with no knowledge of the Caribbean (not saying you don't) could look at a map and discern that Bahamas was not _geographically_ part of the Caribbean, being that it does not front on the Caribbean Sea. But "the Caribbean" encompasses more than the lands that sit on the Caribbean Sea. The South American nation of Guyana, for example does not sit on the Caribbean Sea, but most from there will tell you they are Caribbean, while people Colombia, Venenzuela, and the Central American Countries are much much more inclined to identify as Latin American, Central American than Caribbean. Basically you can't only rely on the Caribbean Sea for identification.


Silly me. I thought 'Caribbean' had something to do with the Caribbean Sea

I'd say The Bahamas were part of the West Indes, but wouldn't deem them 'Caribbean'. I would find including the Guianas in 'The Caribbean' even more spurious than the Bahamas, Guyana is far east of the southeasternmost Caribbean Island (Trinidad) and Surinam and French Guiana even further east than Guyana.


----------



## Paddington (Mar 30, 2006)

streetscapeer said:


> I could see how someone with no knowledge of the Caribbean (not saying you don't) could look at a map and discern that Bahamas was not _geographically_ part of the Caribbean, being that it does not front on the Caribbean Sea. But "the Caribbean" encompasses more than the lands that sit on the Caribbean Sea. The South American nation of Guyana, for example does not sit on the Caribbean Sea, but most from there will tell you they are Caribbean, while people Colombia, Venenzuela, and the Central American Countries are much much more inclined to identify as Latin American, Central American than Caribbean. Basically you can't only rely on the Caribbean Sea for identification.


The same reason I was arguing that Miami is the default capital of the Carriben in many ways, even though it's not technically on the Carribbean sea.


----------



## Kngkyle (Feb 7, 2006)

I live in south florida, about 60 miles from bahamas. Around here we rarely use the term "Caribbean Sea". Its the gulf of mexico, and the atlantic ocean. Bahamas are a part of the Caribbean.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Tubeman said:


> Silly me. I thought 'Caribbean' had something to do with the Caribbean Sea
> 
> I'd say The Bahamas were part of the West Indes, but wouldn't deem them 'Caribbean'. I would find including the Guianas in 'The Caribbean' even more spurious than the Bahamas, Guyana is far east of the southeasternmost Caribbean Island (Trinidad) and Surinam and French Guiana even further east than Guyana.



it may _seem_ spurious...but I'm really just telling you how it is. I've had many discussions about this with my family and friends (being that we're all from the Caribbean)...I have Bahamian friends (including one that lives right next to me), Trini friends, Jamaicans, Guyanese, Puerto Ricans, Cubans, etc and Haitians of course (being that I'm Haitian). A Guyanese girl is actually president of the Caribbean Association at my school this year. I am part of this club and everyone there would think you were quite an odd person for not considering Bahamians Caribbean. Again, just telling you how it is.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Kngkyle said:


> I live in south florida, about 60 miles from bahamas. Around here we rarely use the term "Caribbean Sea". Its the gulf of mexico, and the atlantic ocean. Bahamas are a part of the Caribbean.


I agree


----------



## Stratosphere 2020 (Sep 15, 2002)

WILLEMSTAD-CURACAO






















































Kura Hulanda Museum of Black Holocaust









Floating bridge (Princess Emma Bridge) connecting the City business district Punda with Otrabanda.




































Otrabanda district (Emma bridge)









Emma bridge opens sideways for ship traffic. In the background princess Juliana Bridge.
Historic city center of Willemstad with the Parliament building. Willemstad City is on the World Heritage List.









Use to be slave homes next to Willemstad by-pass.









Princess Juliana bridge part of Willemstad by-pass.









Handelskade




































Van der Valk hotel tower in downtown historic Willemstad.




































Bus drive on Juliana bridge with view towards the city.









Lots of renvotion of historic buildings throughout the city.


----------



## Stratosphere 2020 (Sep 15, 2002)

ORANJESTAD-ARUBA









Oranjestad Aruba's capital. City named after the last name of the Royal Dutch Family "van Oranje".
Aruba's capital is 250 years old, though most of the buildings are constructed in the second half of the 20th century.
Oranjestad is home to 25,000 people and continues to urbanize rapidly with mid-rises.
Once a sleepy town, Oranjestad began to develop rapidly as of the late 1980's as a direct result of the tourism boom.
The capital is now a busy economic center with many challanges ahead. 









waterfront Oranjestad


















City Hall













































Lloyd G. Smith Boulevard


----------



## crisp444 (Oct 23, 2005)

^^ What beautiful cities these are! ^^


----------



## Bogota (Feb 20, 2005)

streetscapeer said:


> I could see how someone with no knowledge of the Caribbean (not saying you don't) could look at a map and discern that Bahamas was not _geographically_ part of the Caribbean, being that it does not front on the Caribbean Sea. But "the Caribbean" encompasses more than the lands that sit on the Caribbean Sea. The South American nation of Guyana, for example does not sit on the Caribbean Sea, but most from there will tell you they are Caribbean, while people Colombia, Venenzuela, and the Central American Countries are much much more inclined to identify as Latin American, Central American than Caribbean. Basically you can't only rely on the Caribbean Sea for identification.


Colombia and Venezuela have the longest coasts of any country on the Caribbean. We may be very much Latinamerican but that does not exclude being very much Caribbean nations also. Our culture, history and traditions owe very much to the Caribbean sea. And just think that one of the first things that comes to mind when people think of Caribbean is pirates, and those pirates very much had in mind the city of Cartagena de Indias in Colombia, now declared UNESCO world heritage site due not only to its beautiful narrow colonial streets, but specially due to the largest set of fortifications built by the Spanish empire any where in the world. Cartagena sits in the Caribbean, breaths Caribbean atmosphere, dances to Caribbean tunes.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Bogota said:


> Colombia and Venezuela have the longest coasts of any country on the Caribbean. We may be very much Latinamerican but that does not exclude being very much Caribbean nations also. Our culture, history and traditions owe very much to the Caribbean sea. And just think that one of the first things that comes to mind when people think of Caribbean is pirates, and those pirates very much had in mind the city of Cartagena de Indias in Colombia, now declared UNESCO world heritage site due not only to its beautiful narrow colonial streets, but specially due to the largest set of fortifications built by the Spanish empire any where in the world. Cartagena sits in the Caribbean, breaths Caribbean atmosphere, dances to Caribbean tunes.



All I said was that Colombians and Venenzuelans for the most part don't identify themselves as Caribbean....while Guyanese and Bahamians for the most part do...this is from my extensive experience.


----------

